# lsof IGNORE flag?



## developer11 (Dec 11, 2017)

After fixing RAM issue, there is time for another one......

When `portmaster -L` found new updates (11 of them in fact), `portmaster -a`` breaks with:

```
===>>> Currently installed version: lsof-4.90.p,8
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/sysutils/lsof

    ===>>> This port is marked IGNORE
    ===>>> requires kernel sources


    ===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
           IGNORE line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for lsof-4.90.p,8 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```
My question:: is it safe to remove/comment ignore flag inside Makefile?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2017)

Try actually reading the error and understand _why_ the error occurs.


```
===>>> This port is marked IGNORE
    ===>>>[b] requires kernel sources[/b]
```


----------



## developer11 (Dec 11, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Try actually reading the error and understand _why_ the error occurs.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I know this but I asked for sth else......
Is it safe to remove ignore flag?


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 11, 2017)

No.


----------



## developer11 (Dec 11, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> No.


why not?


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 11, 2017)

Because lsof _requires kernel sources_ to build.

It uses internal kernel data structures that are not available unless you have the sources installed.


----------

